# Nulytely?



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all: I am having my test on friday. I never took Nulytely before. Has anyone else took it before? If so how was it? Write Back Soon, Leah


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi,Nulytely tastes just as nasty as Golytley. The only difference between the two is the label. Other than that, they are basically the same thing.Hope that helps,Karen


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

I didn't find golytley(colonlytley) that bad to drink. I mixed it with apple cordial, cooled it and drank it through a straw. Can't say it went down a treat, but it was no-where near as bad as I thought it was going to be.It's only a taste, surely drinking something that tastes a bit off is a small price to pay to discover what is going on in your body?


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi, I finish taking the Nulytely. It was so awful. It tasted really bad too. Thank God that part is over. Leah


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Let me know how the test goes....i have mine done on Monday!


----------

